

Matt Maroon: Demo Day B and Beyond - toffer
http://mattmaroon.com/?p=267

======
aston
"I think Y Combinator should always do a Boston demo day first, even during
the winter session, just to give people the practice."

Pretty hilarious. Or sad.

------
dfranke
Matt, do you know where the bad poker players in Somerville hang around? I,
uh, need to raise some angel money, and Seabrook is a schlep.

~~~
mattmaroon
I don't know of anything closer than Foxwoods and Mohegan Sun.

~~~
dfranke
Seabrook is closer than Foxwoods. It's in NH, and if you can't make money at
their hold'em tables then it's probably time to take up backgammon. The
downside is that by state law, there are no cash games available other than
2-2 limit. You can still play tournaments for higher stakes though.

------
portLAN
Great chutzpah setting the record straight in front of everyone. Note for
presenters: Have a contingency plan if your demo breaks that involves
something other than insulting a guy who's doing you a favor. Good restraint
saying "I wasn't seeing any video" rather than "their demo was unrehearsed and
the product didn't work".

Cambridge sounds even worse than I thought. YC should do everything in SV and
just have a trip out to Boston for demo day -- although from the sound of it
there's not much point, if the Boston investors are such that the East Coast
bunch has to move to SV for funding anyway. Good for warmups for the SV
investors, though.

If you want to give your start-up the best shot, why spend all that time in
the distant-second place (Boston is #2) when you could be in #1?

------
henning
I wish that big chunk of bitmapped type he has at the top of every page was
antialiased. The ugliness distracts from his thoughts on poker, Guitar Hero,
and other profound topics.

